# Dunn & Reath Satellite



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

... the Satelllite funny car owned by Jim Dunn and Joe Reath


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice color and fade. The chassis detail is excellent.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

fabulous. i love the paint


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

The strange thing about that paint job is there is no green paint on the car at all. I had totally run out of my stash of Cobracolors Candy Apple Green so I had to go at the paint job another way. The majority of the body was painted with Cobracolors Meridian Blue Metallic while the lower part of the sides and the fogged stripe over the hood, roof, and trunk was painted with Cobracolors Navy Blue Metallic. Then the whole car was sprayed with a couple of coats of Cobracolors Candy Aztec Gold. The resulting "green" was pretty much what I was looking for in the first place.

Thank you guys for the nice comments.


----------

